# Harper's Field and Chagrin Falls



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone think they will make it this far after all of the rain we got? I know they can travel 25mi per day, but I'll be interested to hear if anyone sees them that far upstream.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

The answer isn't if, it's how many... 36 degree nights and 2k flow, no problem.
When you get outside Cleveland (never been to west coast for steelhead) but see and read what they can travel through (like 1000 mile journeys that take them 2 months) you wouldn't think so lowly of what these fish are capable of. They're ancestors of these west coast beasts and probably laugh at our 30-50 mile journeys to a dam.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Then again I only take pics of dead fish I find on the riverbank so feel free to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

gottacatchemall said:


> Then again I only take pics of dead fish I find on the riverbank so feel free to take that with a grain of salt.


Lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

they were at Indian point two weeks ago so harpers field has some already


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw nothing at the dam last week before rain, but I didnt really talk to anyone either. Im sure they are there now, but being the grand its probably a week from fishing, if it doesnt rain more lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

racetech said:


> I saw nothing at the dam last week before rain, but I didnt really talk to anyone either. Im sure they are there now, but being the grand its probably a week from fishing, if it doesnt rain more lol


fish able now my man!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh yea? I get about an hour of daylight after work maybe Ill give it a shot lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hooked one in a different river about as far upstream as you could get in the beginning of October before all these big rains. I hook one there almost every year while smallmouth fishing in the fall. They travel far and fast and don't stop until they hit a waterfall they can't jump. They've probably been at Chagrin Falls for a month already. Just not in high numbers.


----------

